# Where is the Snap Disc on my Quadrafire DV44?



## Dipsea (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

My wife and I just bought a place that came with a Quadrafire DV44 gas stove. We really like the look of it and it seems to heat well. However, as it is now, the blower is just fully manual. You turn it up or down and you get what you get, it never shuts off when the stove cools. The manual shows a 145 degree snap disk in the wiring diagram. Following the wiring on the unit (it's kinda hard to see under it - I do my best with a compact camera) there is no snap disc in the circuit. The wiring seems to have been mickey moused by the previous owner and I'm wondering if he either bypassed or neglected the snap disc and it's there somewhere but I just can't find it.

If anyone has a picture or a diagram, or just a description of where I might find it I'd love to see it. Barring that, I don't see any reason I can't order a replacement snap disc and attach it somewhere. If it comes to that, does anyone have a suggestion as to the best place to install it?

Thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 13, 2011)

There should be a place to mount it to the bottom of the unit, usually in the center just in front of the fan. Some of the old units had a little box type thing that is mounted it, with a slide plate. I think you could back the disc off the stove to make it take longer for the blower.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 13, 2011)

do you need a copy of the book for wiring?
pm me
model, and email address

essentially, the 145* disc can be mounted on any hot surface of the stove(if you are unable to locate it on the stove)
do you have legs or pedestal? if pedestal, remove access place on left side of ped(from the little i can gather from the manual...)


----------

